# Alphabet Fish Game



## Pamela

At the suggestion we get more games going, I though that we can give this one a try.

Going in alphabetical order please put the name (common or scientific) of a fish and a photo (preferably your own fish, but ones from the internet are fine too). Then the next person can do the next letter of the alphabet. When we get to the end of the alphabet we can just start with 'a' again to keep going. I'll start ...

A - angelfish








(an old pic of one I used to have)


----------



## AWW

B - Busheynose Plecostomus


----------



## cadillac_jack

c is for Cephalosilurus apurensis aka jelly catfish


----------



## Rockman

D is for Dario dario (Aka scarlet badis).









I think I should get two points for the alliteration.


----------



## Steve

Not a fish I have.. but one I would love for my tang tank!

E: Eretmodus cyanostictus "Isanga"


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

F - Frontosa.


----------



## blurry

G - Guppy


----------



## cadillac_jack

I thought we were doing pictures here lol..


----------



## nigerian prince

H - hatchetfish


----------



## Reckon

I - Icefish









I hope someone takes on the challenge of keeping this fish one day and then shares the experience with us. 
More information here: ice fish - The cool animals of Antarctica


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Jawfish


----------



## Momobobo

Kuhli Loach


----------



## TigerOscar

Lemon Tetra


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Marine Betta


----------



## jhj0112

Nannacara Taenia. The fish in the picture isn't mine but mine looks almost exactly same.. very cute/amazing fish.. top 4 fish in my tank..


----------



## spit.fire

Orange back wrasse


----------



## randylahey

Paracheirodon axelrodi
Cardinal tetra
I've got about 48 of theses guys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nigerian prince

Q - queen angel


----------



## bigfry

R - red cherry shrimps


----------



## bonsai dave

Snakehead.
http://wp.streetwise.co/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/2012/05/Snakehead-Fish.jpg
Invasion of the Snakeheads! - YouTube


----------



## jobber

Titanic 














Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## kim86

Uaru


----------



## cadillac_jack

this one is for you fire_eel

V is for Veija gutulatum






rip buddy


----------



## Momobobo

Wallago Catfish (an "aquarium" fish)


----------



## Diztrbd1

*X-ray Tetra* (Pristella maxillaris)


----------



## nigerian prince

Y - yellow piranha


----------



## kim86

Zebra tilapia


----------



## Momobobo

Acarichthys heckelii!!!!!!! (My fav <3)


----------



## Diztrbd1

Betta


----------



## Clownloachlover

Everyone knows these guys...the coolest fish in a freshwater setup...not mine but next in the alphabet


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Domino damsel (double Ds )


----------



## Pamela

Elephantnose


----------



## bigfry

F - fry, frontosa fry


----------



## Momobobo

Oh, are we playing this game now? 

Gold Gourami


----------



## jbyoung00008

Hatchet fish. oops already said, 








Change that. LOL. Harlequin rasbora


----------



## Diztrbd1

Icefish


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

joculator angelfish not mine but would like one...except its $900!


----------



## datfish

King Tiger Pleco


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Lemonpeel angelfish


----------



## cadillac_jack

MBU puffer


----------



## Vancitycam

View attachment 41914

Otopharynx - my little juvie

Edit - oooops N anybody? Sorry guys I gotta get my grade ten haha


----------



## jobber

Neon Tetra


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Pencilfish*


----------



## Steve

Queen Angelfish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Royal Gramma


----------



## Momobobo

^Queen Angels been taken already! 

Sexy Shrimp 
(NSFW!)


----------



## Steve

^ oops! So it was!

Here's CLEARLY my "fish" in "my" tank...obviously... x)

Tiger shark!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Upside-down catfish (yeah I know its fw, not marine)


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Viperfish*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Whiptail Fairy Wrasse


----------



## Diztrbd1

Since there in only one common name that starts with an x that I know, I will use the scientific name for this letter.
This is a *Xenotilapia papilio * A sand dwelling cichlid from lake Tanganyika


----------



## jbyoung00008

yoyo loach


----------



## Pamela

Zingel - the Zingel is a genus of fish in the Percidae family. They are long and slender, reaching 12 to 48 centimetres in length. They are found in rivers and streams in Europe.


----------



## bigfry

A - adolfoi corydoras, adolfoi fry


----------



## nigerian prince

bandit cory


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Clown tang (mine in the 93g 30" cube)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Doliatus rabbitfish. (also mine, in the 165g reef)


----------



## datfish

Entomocorus gameroi


----------



## Diztrbd1

My *Fire Eel *


----------



## bigfry

G- GBR german blue rams, and fry


----------



## datfish

My old Hillstream Loach


----------



## Pamela

Iodotropheus sprengerae - common name: Rusty Cichlid


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Jellyfish. Not mine. Mine were upside down jellies.


----------



## Diztrbd1

OK Im tired of waiting for someone to do K so I can get L lol 

*Koi*


----------



## Diztrbd1

my *Leopard Ctenopoma's*


----------



## Steve

Here's an actual species I have although mine are still all too small for the males to switch to the black and blue..

Metriaclima Msobo


----------



## Pamela

Neolamprologus multifasciatus - aka Multies. I love these little guys, here's a photo of mine taken a few months ago.


----------



## jhj0112

moly








Patiently waiting for A lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Octopus


----------



## jhj0112

pea puffer! Alicia's favorite


----------



## cadillac_jack

you keep these? . interesting


Diztrbd1 said:


> my *Leopard Ctenopoma's*


----------



## Diztrbd1

sure do...have a group of 4 now. Great fish to have with quite the personalities. Have some pix and vids in this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-75-a-25400/

Back to the game...*Queen Danio*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Regal angelfish


----------



## Pamela

Satanoperca daemon

My old one.


----------



## Steve

Those regal angels are beautiful!! holy xD ..I want!

Next up: TURQUOISE "Symphysodon aequifasciatus" AKA Discus! 










Edit: I got beaten to S so I made it T..


----------



## Momobobo

Has Umbee been taken yet?


----------



## cadillac_jack

and with a face only a mother could love ... the 
Violet Goby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Watanabe angelfish (male and female)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Xanthura or Paletail Chromis (Chromis xanthura)


----------



## bigfry

Y- yellow lab (Labidochromis Caeruleus)


----------



## cadillac_jack

z is for zebra moray eel

always wanted one of these


----------



## jhj0112

Finally!! A is for Apistogramma









This is our ( more of Chantal's) apistogramma aggie D. Red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spit.fire

Chelmon rostratus

My photo bomber


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Back to school Tyler, B comes after A, NOT C 



Blue Flasher Wrasse

Next fish is a D fish


----------



## spit.fire

Wow... I fail, I thought I seen b there... I should stop posting while I'm supposed to be working


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Desjardin (Sailfin) tang


----------



## Pamela

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey

My old one (all 3 pics) ...


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Flame Angel*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Gem tang. Unfortunately a fish species I will probably never own in my lifetime. They come from Mauritius and cost between $1000-3000 each.


----------



## Steve

A cool looking and small species of shark: Horn Shark!










[NOTE: I used to have one back in the 80s but never see them nowadays - Anthony]


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Island Trevally


----------



## Pamela

Jurupari


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Kole tang or yellow eyed bristletooth surgeonfish

One of the smallest tangs and a favourite among reefers because they are essentially sw plecos (algae-eaters).


----------



## jhj0112

Laetacara Curviceps (Dwarf flag cichlid) They will probably in my 90G tank soon lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Used to have one in my first big fish only tank back in the early 80s. Now they are considered almost impossible to keep in captivity long-term.

MOORISH IDOL

Copied from internet:

"The Moorish Idol is a very difficult fish to feed. Live rock with large amounts of algae and sponges on which it can feed will help it acclimate. Then offer a varied diet of finely chopped meaty items, mysis shrimp, vitamin-enriched brine shrimp, Spirulina, and algae. It should be fed several times a day.

Perhaps the most graceful of all marine fish, for many hobbyists, it is also one of the most difficult fish to keep because it is so difficult to feed."


----------



## jhj0112

nannacara adoketa (Zebra acara) I love to try this dwarf cichlid one day..









Anthony, just wondering.. why is is almost impossible to keep that for long time?? it sure is a nice fish


----------



## Steve

Orange spotted goby! If I ever go over to saltwater I will definitely try to get some cool gobys. They're so unique looking!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Used to have one of these in my RSM. I miss this beautiful little fish.


----------



## Pamela

Quetzal Cichlid


----------



## Steve

Rhinohorn goby!


----------



## bigfry

S - Sterbai corydoras


----------



## Pamela

Tigrinus catfish (Merodontotus tigrinus)


----------



## Steve

Urchin!


----------



## Pamela

Variabilichromis moori


----------



## Steve

Wobbegong shark!










No one seems to like posting pictures =(


----------



## Pamela

Xiphophorus helleri - aka green swordtail


----------



## Pamela

Yellow Moray Eel (Gymnothorax prasinus)


----------



## Steve

The ever so adorable Zebra Pleco!


----------



## Steve

No one wants to play this game with us Pamela..


----------



## Pamela

Steve said:


> No one wants to play this game with us Pamela..


Lol, I know ...I figured if it got past the xyz's somebody might post for some of the easier letters though


----------



## Diztrbd1

Aba Aba (Gymnarchus niloticus)


----------



## Diztrbd1

Lets try to revive this. This was my* Black Orchid Betta*....sure miss this guy


----------



## Pamela

Chocolate Cichlid (Hypselecara temporalis) - one of my favourite fish


----------

